# I'm back!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just got back into town. I was out of town on business, and I was really busy. Good to see that the site is still running strong!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Just got back into town. I was out of town on business, and I was really busy. Good to see that the site is still running strong!!


We had quite a party while you were gone (as people so often do when the boss is out of town). Don't worry, though, I'll clear all the pizza boxes and beer cans out of here by the end of the day...
















Welcome back!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> ...
> We had quite a party while you were gone (as people so often do when the boss is out of town). Don't worry, though, I'll clear all the pizza boxes and beer cans out of here by the end of the day...
> 
> 
> ...












...but







...cuz I just got back too!









(I left all my beer cans and mai tai glasses on the beach at Kaanapali!)


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, Thwupp, it's time to drink some strong black coffee, hose the sand out from between your toes, and jump right back into the daily grind with the rest of us!









How was it, man?


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> ...How was it, man?


heh. Hawaii is like the beauty and total awesome-ness of Sedona -- _but with beaches, hula girls, and warm winters!_


----------

